# Anyone interested?



## almostretired (Mar 19, 2013)

Guys, this is my first post so bear with if if I screw something up. I dabble in woodworking but do not have a lathe. (or much time right now) lol.
Anyway, I am fortunate enough to own land in Illinois and I have several hundred board feet of Illinois walnut lumber. This lumber came from the same tree. Planed, some edged already. I would really like to get my hands on two or three duck calls made by someone on here to give as gifts. I have seen some beautiful work on 2cool. In exchange you can take your pick from my stockpile of Walnut for your own use. Let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## almostretired (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry, forgot to say that I am in the League City, Texas area. Thanks


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bet that is some pretty lumber, AR...but a little too much for me. Betcha some of the call makers will chime in soon.. Duck call making is not one of my 'skill sets'...LOL


----------



## almostretired (Mar 19, 2013)

Not one of my skills either, Tortuga. But you are right. Walnut is my favorite wood to work with. It sands easy, cuts easy and a few coats of just poly and nothing else really brings it to life. Thanks for the reply, hope to hear from some of the talented turners that I have seen on here soon.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I would normally take you up on your offer but I am covered up in Walnut at the moment and rarely turn many calls from it.. I will talk to some other call makers I know and see if they may be interested in making a trade. If not maybe we can work something out. Feel free to give me a call.

Robert A.
Mobile: 979-299-4495


----------



## almostretired (Mar 19, 2013)

Robert A. said:


> I would normally take you up on your offer but I am covered up in Walnut at the moment and rarely turn many calls from it.. I will talk to some other call makers I know and see if they may be interested in making a trade. If not maybe we can work something out. Feel free to give me a call.
> 
> Robert A.
> Mobile: 979-299-4495


Thanks for the help Robert, I was hoping you would reply, those were two of the nicest calls I have ever seen that you posted under "playing around". I will give you a call if I don't hear from your fellow call makers.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> I have several hundred board feet of Illinois walnut lumber.


I don't do lathe work but I would be interested in a few board feet especially if you have some 6/4 that I could cut up to make a cutting board or three out of (mixed with Maple). Prolly wouldn't need more than 4bd ft or there abouts. i would rather buy it from you than the lumber yard if it is dry enough to use.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## almostretired (Mar 19, 2013)

Mike, most of the Walnut I have has been planed to 3/4 or maybe just a little more. I have it in various widths but probably nothing over 10". It does glue up nicely. It was dry when I got it and has been in my garage here for the past three summers, so I would say it is as dry as it is going to get. I do have one board that is 6 5/8 wide, 2 5/8 thick and 63 1/2 long, if that would do you any good. That board does have some sapwood along one edge.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

hey Mike - mix it with maple and do an end-grain cutting board!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> hey Mike - mix it with maple and do an end-grain cutting board!


That was my thinking. And possibly mix it with maple and make a router bowl/tray. I have a template to make such an animal.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

almostretired said:


> Mike, most of the Walnut I have has been planed to 3/4 or maybe just a little more. I have it in various widths but probably nothing over 10". It does glue up nicely. It was dry when I got it and has been in my garage here for the past three summers, so I would say it is as dry as it is going to get. I do have one board that is 6 5/8 wide, 2 5/8 thick and 63 1/2 long, if that would do you any good. That board does have some sapwood along one edge.


I sent you a private message. I would like to buy a piece or two.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## almostretired (Mar 19, 2013)

Mike, Sorry I didn't get back to you right away. I had relatives in for the weekend and had to go for Jury duty yesterday. I will give you a call, we can set something up for this weekend, if you want.


----------

